# One shall stand, One shall fall (suns and mavs game)



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

big game tonight. these are the kinds of games is when i love that my buddy has hdtv.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

RAWR!!!



If LB continues his steller play, it would certainly help. No one on the Mavs, or maybe in the league
can guard him. Suns will be at 100%, so lets see what happens.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Hoping Devean George will be ok to go tonight.
Don't really see this as a MUST win for either team, but the Mavs sureley don't want to start a losing streak and the Suns would like to rack up a W against the Mavs and break our home winning streak.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this game isnt 'must win' but it is for a lot of bragging rights. especially between the fans


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

DuMa said:


> this game isnt 'must win' but it is for a lot of bragging rights. especially between the fans


No it's not. 

Only the type of fans who watch the highlights where "analysts" use a couple plays out of a game to prove a point about a player believe this is anything but a regular season game. 

Yeah, it'll be fun to watch, and it should let us know a few things, but this doesn't tell me anything I want to know about the playoffs when it matters.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, not really bragging rights. 
This will just let me know where the Mavs heads are at and re-confirm their focus.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

One shall stand and one shall fall?

Maybe one will stand while the other will kneal, or perhaps one will sit without actually falling. Perhaps both will fall on their arses. 

What's all this business with standing and falling anyhow? I thought they were going to play a basketball game, not practice standing and falling.:lol: :yay:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Going with the Mavs, personally.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Going with the Mavs, personally.


Well, if the Mavs bring their A game tonight, they'll win without question. I firmly believe that they're the best team, top to bottom, in the league. 

Question is, which game will they bring? I hope they don't bring their D- minus game, like they did against Golden State.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

why the hell did ESPN just call this the possible "game of the century." its not that exciting of an event. its a game.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> why the hell did ESPN just call this the possible "game of the century." its not that exciting of an event. its a game.


That's basically their job, to hype up games like this as much as possible.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It matters in the sense that if the Suns win, they're suddenly really close to that #1 seed, and if the Mavs win, they create some distance.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> why the hell did ESPN just call this the possible "game of the century." its not that exciting of an event. its a game.


They probably said it because its a game between the top 2 teams in the league, well actually i think the spurs are better than the suns. But ye i agree, its just a game.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

They're fun to watch, even if you're not a big watcher of basketball. This forum may not look at it as a big game, but not everyone lives and breathes basketball. If they catch just one game this season, it should be one of the four times the Mavs/Suns match up.

Another aspect in that it differs from SA/Dallas is the run and gun offense is an exciting style of play to the more casual viewer and it really doesn't matter who the Suns play, they force whoever to play it at one point or another.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think this game really means much for either team.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i'm sure it does
its funny how people say teams don't care but they do
they are professional athletes
you dont get to this level without being competitive... especially playin on a team with a record like the mavs/suns have
you have to have certain characteristics


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I'm sure it doesn't mean as much to them as it does to the fans and media. It's by no means a "must win". If that was the case, the Suns wouldn't be 1-6 vs the West elites.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mav fans are already in full force trying to downplay this game in case the Suns do beat them. They're worried.. and I would be too after my team got thumped by the likes of the Warriors. This is a big game... a statement game. With the Suns finally back at full strength I fully expect them to win so long as they play up to their potential.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

thats exactly why they are 1-6 against the top teams in the West cuz those teams actually bring their 110% games again the Suns and other teams of that caliber
plus its all in the match ups too
The way the suns play they just blow out and run out all the not great/bad teams
but teams that are actually build to win the championship are too good to submit to that style of play... they know what's up
dont know if that makes sense but its kind of hard to explain in words for me...lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Mav fans are already in full force trying to downplay this game in case the Suns do beat them. They're worried.. and I would be too after my team got thumped by the likes of the Warriors. This is a big game... a statement game. With the Suns finally back at full strength I fully expect them to win so long as they play up to their potential.


Ooooh..._statement game_...did Greg Anthony say that once?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

once or before every ESPN game?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Mav fans are already in full force trying to downplay this game in case the Suns do beat them. They're worried.. and I would be too after my team got thumped by the likes of the Warriors. This is a big game... a statement game. With the Suns finally back at full strength I fully expect them to win so long as they play up to their potential.


HOLY CRAP

apparently im a mavs fan now.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think it's big on any scale other than entertainment. It may be for reporters who are indecisive concerning the MVP award.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Suns win handily on a huge game from Amare.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mavericks in a blowout.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm excited because the Suns will be playing a game.

Interms of playing against a good opponent. The regular season has been boring ever since the All-Star
break. So, this is going to be good entertainment.

I hope Mike D'Antoni keeps Boris on Dirk and Marion on Howard. That worked perfect last time.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This is not a "statement" game but I think this is a big game for both teams. Phoenix is only 3.5 games back of Dallas and San Antonio is only 3.5 games back of Phoenix. The first three seeds are still up for grabs so I don't think either team wants to lose any ground. I hope the Mavs win so the Spurs can catch up to the Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol at ticky-tack foul calling for both sides. Let them play each other, ffs. Awesome steal off of Nash by I think Harris. And Amare owned Dirk to the floor.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Wtf? That wasn't a foul on Dirk, I don't think. That's measly. Both teams playing like they'd rather be sleeping.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

32-18 after the 1st...Suns all bizz tonight, Dirk no FG's? Big star on he Big stage vanishes, again? what was that last shot by stackhouse....lol


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is shaping up like a 2 game losing streak for the Mavs, but you can't count them out because they have overcome big leads in the past.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This isnt that big a deal. Mavs have 1st locked up Suns will probably get 2nd.

These two teams will be hoping for no injuries.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they need devin harris


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Whomever wins this one proves his case for the MVP.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

barbosa is a track star turned ballplayer...Devin took a hard one to the nog (ouch)


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

These calls are ridiculous. Let the teams play. Get the refs off the court.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Suns are playing like absolute ****ing **** and they're still ahead. Amare Stoudemire needs to spend 15-20 minutes a day learning how to catch a pass.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Helvius said:


> Suns are playing like absolute ****ing **** and they're still ahead. Amare Stoudemire needs to spend 15-20 minutes a day learning how to catch a pass.


No kidding. Maybe 6 months straight no stopping. He's done that quite a bit this yr.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill Walton was saying on a couple of occasions how Amare should be controlling the def. rebounds


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

He stands flat-footed. He's so overrated, it's not even funny. His size/explosiveness is great but he decides to play only when he feels like it. He should be boxing mofos out. Then again, when you get two fouls real quick, it's hard to recover. I didn't like those fouls. I didn't like a lot of the fouls on both teams. Let them beat up on each other.

Good for the game, entertainment and whoever's in third place .


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Dallas crowd is so loud. Its a huge factor to why the Mavs have taken control of this game.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Officials are playing way too big of a part in this game.....


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

**** the referees; they're a non-issue. Horrible, horrible play. No rebounding.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WHoa..........looks like Cuban slipped the refs a 20.


C'mon, you can't be serious about all these no calls just 'happening' to go against the Suns.

The refs do this everytime the Suns play the Mavs. [/endwhining]


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Card Trader said:


> Officials are playing way too big of a part in this game.....[/QUO
> yeah, starting to look like any other game played in Dallas


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

No calls on one end, homer calls on the other. Hopefully it doesn't go this way in the playoffs towards Dallas' favor.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

As I said, **** the refs. The Mavericks wouldn't even be in this game if the Suns rebounded every other shot.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the refs definitely aren't the only thing that have swung this game around....poor D and no rebounding have hurt...but these calls are atrocious.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Marion breathed on Dirk. Foul.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

About time the Mavs decided to play defense. Gotta keep it up for 12 more minutes though, as the Suns are certainly capable of making up this deficit.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

sure is a fair amount of crying in this thread...not any from people rooting for the Mavs though...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

15 fouls apiece, there's only so much you can blame on officiating on a game like this

No excuse for letting 38pts in a Q


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Pathetic Play of Diaw and horrendous rebounding specifically by Diaw and Bell, Bell who might be the worst rebounder in the entire league.

Too stupid to ride Amare the entire game against a weak interior team like Dallas. That's poor coaching.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...steve nash is in the gym!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bill Walton being made fun of by Barry for calling Nash the MVP.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Please no more complaining about the officials from a certain few Suns fans after Nash just ripped Howards jersey out of his shorts to get by.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I always look forward to the "fabulous" still photos of Suns-Mavs games.



















will the tradition continue?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

How it's likely to end is Stoudemire getting ejected. He's barely restraining himself.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like the Associated Press didn't do their research... on the ESPN preview.

"The teams have been spirited rivals since Nash left Dallas to join the Suns before the 2004-05 season. The teams have met in each of the last two playoffs, with the Mavericks winning both series 4-2."

I guess they forgot the Suns beat the Mavs in 2005.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow Nash got mauled across the arm. Stackhouse drains a three... Big big big swing...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Right now in the clutch is when that discipline AJ teaches is on display for the rest of the league.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Wow Nash got mauled across the arm. Stackhouse drains a three... Big big big swing...


Yep....pretty much how the 2nd half has gone. All Mavs on all the calls. Don't care so much about regular season, but if games get called like this EITHER way in the playoffs it will be ridiculous.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stack v.s. Barbosa, battle of the NBA's best 6th men


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

D'Antoni, you should try a zone. No one on the Suns can guard a simple pick-n-roll with a
jump-shooting center. Then to double that jump-shooting center? Are you retarded?


I really want to check Mike's IQ.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Horrible, _horrible_ play the entire game will do that; good job on containment, I guess.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Right now in the clutch is when that discipline AJ teaches is on display for the rest of the league.


What bad timing with Josh Howard's mental lapse there.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

D'antoni has got to make adjustments or the Spurs or Mavs will take the Suns easily in the playoffs...I know you want to impose YOUR will on another team, but sometimes the other team is just too good.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fouled on a 3 point attempt... Very ouch.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jesus...


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Did someone say M V P?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh My ****ing [email protected]


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

If only the Mavs made their free throws...could see that coming a mile away.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well at least the Mavs showed they still have no answer for Amare, and they win by like 2 on their homecourt despite outrebounding us by like 20 , Boris Diaw chipping in a fabolous 4 pts 2 assists 0 rebounds line at the 4 and his backup chipping in with 0 points 3 rebounds 0 assists 2 turnovers.

Edit: MVP = NASH


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I love this game.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my ****ing god. You've got to be ****ing kidding me. You stupid ****s let the Suns back into the gamE?!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What a knockdown, drag-out basketball game.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh _my_ God at that three.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a feeling the Suns will win this one now. Mavs had them finished off until they started missing FT's.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The playoffs are going to be so fun this year.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

EM VEE PEE. EM VEE PEE. EM VEE PEE. EM VE *THREE*.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Holy ****!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at the empty seats, I feel bad for those people that left early. This is such a great game!

I have a feeling Suns will win it now that Dallas let them back into the game~


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I'm not getting this game, so I'm following it play-by-play on NBA.com. So sure the Suns lost, then I see 111-111 thanks to Nash. Eyes literally bulged out a little. Teams that earn the OT usually end up winning, so congtats to the Suns.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mavericks = Choke artists


I'm not even a Nash fan, but how can Dirk possibly be MVP over Nash. 10 points in 55 seconds??


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Lets not get carried away. . Over 2 minutes left.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

You know Dampier is actually playing Amare decently. He's forced him into several tough shots, but he just can't miss tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

even in OT, the refs suck


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh my lord... David Stern must be loving this

Nash is sick


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Nash is dominating!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Now The ****ing Refs Are Involved. **** You.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

These offensive foul calls..


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

**** These ****ing Referees. **** Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That's one way to stop Amare, I guess.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

when Dallas has no other choice, they start to flop....ugh


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, give Stackhouse an oscar..


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

**** **** ****. You ****ing cheap ****ers. Take the loss with class you ****s.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the mavs handed this game to the suns


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Jason ****ing Terry!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap! What a game!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

What a ****ing catastrophe. This is disgusting. Can you believe this ****? An errant call that ruins the game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just love the way Terry plays


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****ing ****!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I say Nash wins it here.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

shame on any Dallas fan that left "THIS" game!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

:clap: What a game, need more of this.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Terry is tough as nails.

What a shot.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow. Oddly enough I wouldn't expect anything less from these teams. Great game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya the thread title is really appropriate...


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

the biggest choker in the leaguer, irk no d!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bad Calls probably getting Dallas in 2nd OT... Lame..


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

come on, let's win it here


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrible play


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

if we dont win it here, Dallas will win it in 2 OT


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You gotta get it to Nash there.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

What could D'Antoni have been thinking..


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Why run that play for Barbosa? Im not the smartest guy in the world, but I'd have gotten the ball to Nash there.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Referees definitely were involved in this. This is ridiculous. That is the single worst call this season.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

damn why Barbosa, not Nash????? :curse:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

It's exciting enough just following this play by play, imagine what it'd be like to be at this game... wow. Play-offs will be crazy this year indeed.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Put Mavs jerseys on the refs everyone sees it anyway, 2 horrible calls that let Dallas survive, let alone the 3rd quarter but nevermind, the 2 calls at the end of OT were ridiculous.
Not only that it allowed them to get into 2nd OT, it fouled out Amare.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Arclite said:


> What could D'Antoni have been thinking..


He must've seen it work for Riley when he called UD's number, so he thought it would work for Barbosa. Anyway, this is one hell of a game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

what a game!! Thanks, Mavs & Suns


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

game of the season
we need a buzzer beater
to cap it off in 3 ot


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

:00.3 PHO - L. Barbosa missed a 7-foot jumper in the lane

Why the **** didn't Nash shoot it?!?!?!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys are great armchair coaches. Barbosa is one of the better penetrators on their team, D'antoni was just trying to catch us offguard.

I'm glad this is a good game though, I had a feeling it wouldn't be that good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW showing why they are consdiered the two best.

Meanwhile Spurs continue their streak.

Jazz Rockets Pistons Lakers Cavaliers Heat will have to work hard to be considered next to those 3.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

god damn Dampier with the offensive rebounds :rant:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy crap! This game is nuts.

Amare with the dunk and the foul. Missed the free throw though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

one hell of a game!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

For everyone that says man D is overrated, this is the time when it matters the most.

And Amare is destroying us down there.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sunsfan81 said:


> god damn Dampier with the offensive rebounds :rant:


11 rebounds, all offensive? Am I seeing the boxscore right???


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

wow what a game


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Amare!

damn, missed the FT


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dallas' arena has been standing this entire overtime...

Dirk with the dumb T. Shut up when the game is on the line.

Stackhouse answers with a 3.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I think this is the end for the Mavericks now

EDIT: Maybe not!


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll have to download this one! ****ing EPIC!


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dirk technical :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"your suppose to be on my team!" - Dirk says to the ref for the "T"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch... I think Dirk just lost some MVP votes from doing that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That Nash-Amare pick and roll is _so_ deadly. Best combo in the league bar none.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

mippo said:


> I think this is the end for the Mavericks now
> 
> EDIT: Maybe not!


no way far from over


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

great D by terry


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Aussie Baller said:


> I'll have to download this one! ****ing EPIC!


Following it play-by-play too, eh?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

nice job by Marion there


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

stack hits the floor again, it must be desperation time......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> That Nash-Amare pick and roll is _so_ deadly.


the pick n' roll is so deadly even Tmac & Chuck Hayes can run it to perfection on good nights:lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not one to get into the reffing aspect of things, but way for Barbosa to foul out on a flop.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Following it play-by-play too, eh?


Yeah. Sucks to be us


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk just :chill:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Aussie Baller said:


> Yeah. Sucks to be us


me 3, I'm at work

don't tell me this is going to 3OT...


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

damn, Nash missed, Dallas ball


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm missing the all new South Park because of this game


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good **** by Nash.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh no...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

crown his azz for MVP=NASH


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

**** Yes


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

very nice play by Nash :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a defensive play by NASH

and then Dirk misses.....game over


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Game Of The Season! Nash 4 Mvp


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damnit...


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Can't wait for the WC finals between these two.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark Cuban is a class act! :lol:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> me 3, I'm at work
> 
> don't tell me this is going to 3OT...


:high-fives: Even so, I'm still at the edge of my seat, lol.

EDIT: aaaand, it's over.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

that little white Canadian guy is pretty good


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Why the hell did Dallas NOT call a timeout on the last possession?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Aussie Baller said:


> Can't wait for the WC finals between these two.


Spurs anyone?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Em Vee Three


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Game Of The Season! Steve Nash 4 Mvp


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Hell of a game...now commences the overreactions by fans of both sides and ESPN.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Suns win!!! Great game. :biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Em VEE THREE EM VEE THREE

EM VEE THREE

Em VEE THREE


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Best game of the season, easily! 

Congrats to the Suns!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Why the hell did Dallas NOT call a timeout on the last possession?


Because it worked twice already in this game alone.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

(silence falls over the arena)

Great Game, it will be around all the water coolers tommorrow! Western D playoffs will be AWESOME this year!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

MVP if the vote was held today, no questions asked. Refs couldn't screw the Phoenix SUNS OUT OF THIS ONE.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow i'm exhausted more after watching this game than after playing for 3 hours on saturday. Great effort by both teams, a lot of great plays by Nash to end it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just thought of an entertaining game. Guess how many times Dirk can choke in one game. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And since you guys want this game to mean something...it means we're on the same tier right now. 

No way a homer on either side can make an argument either way on the teams or the MVP.

:lol: @ playing _lost ones_ in the background...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

32 pts, 8 boards, 16 assists... 10 points in 52 seconds... Big play knocking the ball off of Terry... What more could you ask for...?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Dirk back to his crying ways and showing why they lost the Finals. UGH, WHAT A GAME.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

myst said:


> Spurs anyone?


Yeah, but these two would be more exciting


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Chaos said:


> Hell of a game...now commences the overreactions by fans of both sides and ESPN.


coming down by 8 with 2 minutes left to win at Dallas is one hell of a message that the Suns sent

games like this arent meaningful because of records, but rather because of confidence and bravado....and this one means a lot......


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd love to hear the new Mavs fans views on why Phoenix can't contend because of their record agaisnt the top whatever after beating them on their floor, with bad refs, with stupid calls, with no production from either Diaw and Thomas, getting outrebounded by 17 and being down by like 10 with 3 minutes to go.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

mippo said:


> Best game of the season, easily!
> 
> Congrats to the Suns!


And the next best game of the season was also a Suns game with Nash taking over as well. Like 'em or not, Suns make for exciting basketball

What a game


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Game of the season so far. This one is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wack! nash sucks and suns are overrated they got lucky
should've been triple OT


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

What a game!
They didn't call a timeout because it seemed to be working for the team to go with the flow and not stop (à la Terry and Nash).
I liked that alot.
Solid solid game. The Mavs got sloppy at the end there.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

"Mean anything" -- it started meaning something when the teams took it serious enough to go to two OTs instead of laying down.

Nash is MVP, hands down. No one is going to even talk about anything concerning Nowitzki except a freethrow. Sorry, emotions after a game but the referees in Dallas in Overtime killed it for me. Phoenix fans *****ing early on - there wasn't much but the two flops with Stackhouse being the real killer that even allowed a second overtime.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Raja Bell played the most minutes for the Suns


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Helvius said:


> Em VEE THREE EM VEE THREE
> 
> EM VEE THREE
> 
> Em VEE THREE


I guess so. For some reason I'm not a big fan of Nash's. Although if Shaq think's it would be a shame, then I'm all for Nash getting it a 3rd time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW... Mark Cuban was PISSSSSSED at the end of the game... He pushed the camera-man out of his way.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Aussie Baller said:


> Yeah, but these two would be more exciting


Yes it would...


Too bad exciting doesn't win playoff games.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

****, what a game. And people were doubting it'd be entertaining. Fiercest rivalry other than Lakers/Suns last year, hands down.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I'd love to hear the new Mavs fans views on why Phoenix can't contend because of their record agaisnt the top whatever after beating them on their floor, with bad refs, with stupid calls, with no production from either Diaw and Thomas, getting outrebounded by 17 and being down by like 10 with 3 minutes to go.


Because its ONE game. And Mavs fans can make similar excuses as the ones you just made. No George. No Harris most of the game. Having your 2 best pick and roll defensers foul out. Its ONE game. As I said a few posts ago, cue the overreactions by everyone to ONE game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Helvius said:


> "Mean anything" -- it started meaning something when the teams took it serious enough to go to two OTs instead of laying down.
> 
> Nash is MVP, hands down. No one is going to even talk about anything concerning Nowitzki except a freethrow. Sorry, emotions after a game but the referees in Dallas in Overtime killed it for me. Phoenix fans *****ing early on - there wasn't much but the two flops with Stackhouse being the real killer that even allowed a second overtime.


Hes already known for free throws. Has a 90% ft shooter ever missed so many crucial ft's in their career??


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Nowitzki's got really figure out how to nail those free throws during crunch time.

You know, this would've all been avoided if Howard didn't have another brain cramp and jumped on the Nash's 3 point pump fake. All he had to do was hold his hands up high and Nash would have to make an incredibly difficult shot.

Mavs just didn't deserve to win this. They're making the same mental errors in crunch time as they had in last year's playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

....And Homer war 3 is declared...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And the people calling Dirk a choke mustve forgotten that J in Marion's face.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Nowitzki's got really figure out how to nail those free throws during crunch time.
> 
> You know, this would've all been avoided if Howard didn't have another brain cramp and jumped on the Nash's 3 point pump fake. All he had to do was hold his hands up high and Nash would have to make an incredibly difficult shot.
> 
> Mavs just didn't deserve to win this. They're making the same mental errors in crunch time as they had in last year's playoffs.


Howard is the dumbest player in the NBA as far as basketball goes, I'm not saying his SAT scores were low or anything. He just does not have good basketball IQ. ( calling timeout in the Finals ::cough cough:: )


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark Cuban, there's a guy who can lose gracefully...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Nowitzki's got really figure out how to nail those free throws during crunch time.
> 
> You know, this would've all been avoided if Howard didn't have another brain cramp and jumped on the Nash's 3 point pump fake. All he had to do was hold his hands up high and Nash would have to make an incredibly difficult shot.
> 
> Mavs just didn't deserve to win this. *They're making the same mental errors in crunch time as they had in last year's playoffs*.


And the thing is, they haven't been making those errors at all this season.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Nowitzki's got really figure out how to nail those free throws during crunch time.
> 
> You know, this would've all been avoided if Howard didn't have another brain cramp and jumped on the Nash's 3 point pump fake. All he had to do was hold his hands up high and Nash would have to make an incredibly difficult shot.
> 
> Mavs just didn't deserve to win this. They're making the same mental errors in crunch time as they had in last year's playoffs.


These guys aren't video game characters, they're going to do things that aren't perfect, that's part of the fun of watching the games. And what would make it an "incredibly" difficult shot if he had just held his hands up?

Oh and the biggest issue with dirk is that his standard jump shot is still a fadeaway... i know his old German coach taught him that but he's 7 feet tall he needs to stop doing it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It may be ONE game... But the Phoenix Suns showed they could get it done in crunch time, AND get stops in crunch time... Something many (including myself) didn't think they could do... What an INCREDIBLE game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I'd love to hear the new Mavs fans views on why Phoenix can't contend because of their record agaisnt the top whatever after beating them on their floor, with bad refs, with stupid calls, with no production from either Diaw and Thomas, getting outrebounded by 17 and being down by like 10 with 3 minutes to go.



Do you love that 

1. The Suns got bailed out by Josh Howards foul on Nash at the 3 pt line?

and 

2. The Suns were up SIXTEEN only to lose that lead? 

Now take that into consideration, because you really really think they will have the Mavs down that much in the playoffs when we have Devean George back and Devin Harris is playing the whole game? Lmao 

Im lovin the responces cause it doesnt mean squat cause were already in the playoffs and were up 2-1 on the Suns still. Congrats to the Suns, they squeaked one out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This game really helped Nash towards a 3rd MVP. I think prior to today everybody had Dirk and Nash as the top two with most people choosing Dirk to this point. But Nash scores 10 at end of reg, Dirk misses a free throw, Dirk with the T, Dirk with a couple chances to end the game and misses, Nash with that big defensive play ... the voting media will remember this game. All things being equal the rest of the season, this game could have won Nash the MVP.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Alright instead of going back and forth with 'Nash is MVP because of so and so" or "Dirk is MVP" or "Suns this and that" or "Mavs this and that", can't we just enjoy what was just one hell of a game?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> And the people calling Dirk a choke mustve forgotten that J in Marion's face.


I wouldn't call Dirk a choker, but he isn't exactly clutch either. He's a leading MVP candidate and you would want him to take over during clutch time in games like this. Luckily Dallas has the cold-blooded Jason Terry to count on... but tonight just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dirk should be MVP.
Lets not overreact.

But WOW what a game. This will be the chat at the water cooler for sometime. I dont think anybody expected this.
Anyways there goes the talk of a 70W season for the Mavs.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Steve Nash is ****ing amazing. What a great player. Dirk is a choke job.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What happened with Cuban? I didn't see it.


Suns shouldn't have won that game until they decided to play with 2 minutes left in regulation.

Why must the Suns do this to me? Why? Why can't the Suns win like every other team.......damn you!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

myst said:


> Howard is the dumbest player in the NBA as far as basketball goes, I'm not saying his SAT scores were low or anything. He just does not have good basketball IQ. ( calling timeout in the Finals ::cough cough:: )


What a short-sighted statement.

How many players in the NBA do you base the "Josh Howard has the lowest basketball IQ" thesis on? Twenty-seven?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

God it was a great game... Can the Mavs fans and Suns fans just go... "Wow what a great game?" And discuss the GAME. Instead of going back and forth about who was injured and what this game does or doesn't mean?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> What happened with Cuban? I didn't see it.
> 
> 
> Suns shouldn't have won that game until they decided to play with 2 minutes left in regulation.
> ...


He was showing his class like always. Why do you even have to ask? lol



He was yelling at the refs, and when the game was over he pushed a camerman out of the way when they tried filming him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS i just noticed Suns on ly 2.5 games behind the Mavs now..............


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> And the people calling Dirk a choke mustve forgotten that J in Marion's face.


I only watched from the 4th quarter on. I didn't miss the FTs to seal the win in regulation.. The last shot in regulation to win(miss). The last shot to tie in the 2nd OT(miss). Dallas needs to give the ball to Terry in crunch time. He's the real star on that team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rawse said:


> What a short-sighted statement.
> 
> How many players in the NBA do you base the "Josh Howard has the lowest basketball IQ" thesis on? Twenty-seven?


No, more like every player that plays in crunch time and has the ability to make dumb plays. And he is tops among those players.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

essbee said:


> These guys aren't video game characters, they're going to do things that aren't perfect, that's part of the fun of watching the games. And what would make it an "incredibly" difficult shot if he had just held his hands up?
> 
> Oh and the biggest issue with dirk is that his standard jump shot is still a fadeaway... i know his old German coach taught him that but he's 7 feet tall he needs to stop doing it.


Yeah, shooters like Nash aren't easily deterred. And when he goes to shoot, pump fake or not, you and 90% of the NBA will jump. 

So do we have to hear "Amare is back" like after every national game he plays now? I'm just saying.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Josh Howard is actually a very smart player (if he had no basketball i.q., he wouldn't be the all-star that he is/so incredibly versatile). Unfortunately, he just seems to get too caught up in the moment and loses sight of thigns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Aw, are the people going to cry about injuries to a team that had their big man massacred by Stackhouse in 2005 and Stoudemire gone the entire 2006 season?

Jesus Christ. STFU and lose gracefully. Or do you need a camera? This game is later in the year; teams are gearing up for the playoffs and if this game ended in regulation with either team winning, it would not have been a big deal. Because there was two overtimes, because an MVP candidate missed a clutch freethrow a big stage, helps momentum, helps people decide things.

Reporters aren't computers. They don't look at the Mavs record, divide to, multiply it, add Nowitzki's PER in there and say MVP. They look at the big games that entertain and who was the hero. It's a media contest, nothing more. If the voting was held today, Nash will be MVP, no questions asked. All I'm saying. This game was fun, it was entertaining but because of that, it also holds weight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Josh Howard is actually a very smart player (if he had no basketball i.q., he wouldn't be the all-star that he is/so incredibly versatile). Unfortunately, he just seems to get too caught up in the moment and loses sight of thigns.


No, he is actually a very talented player, not a very smart player. He makes way too many mistakes to be considered a smart player. 

And like I said, I am not calling him dumb, I am saying his basketball IQ is very low.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

It would've been a hard shot because Nash would have to raise up and shoot the ball over a very long player such as Howard. It's not like Nash is tall and has a great vertical and can smack that shot in anyone's raised arms likea McGrady.
And it doesn't matter if 90% of the league would jump on his pump fake. There is 20 seconds left in the game, it's the golden rule of basketball: DO NOT FOUL THE THREE POINT SHOOTER.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> What happened with Cuban? I didn't see it.
> 
> 
> Suns shouldn't have won that game until they decided to play with 2 minutes left in regulation.
> ...


He shoved a camera away after the game was over.

Looked pissed as I've ever seen him. I eagerly anticipate reading him whining on his emo blog tomorrow. Mood: agitated. Oh wait, NCAA first round is on tomorrow - I have better things to do.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Howard made a mistake that's not a question... In that situation you always stay on the floor and just put your hands straight up... But it was just a mistake. One of many made by both teams. There were bad calls BOTH ways. In the OT they just started letting them play. But were really big on the charges (a couple BS ones on Amare, a BS one on Dallas) It was a great game... A great great great game... Nash had some big shots... Dirk had some big shots...

BTW nobody may remember this, I think it was in the fourth or the first OT. But Nash had a SICK crossover and just floated into the basket for a layup. It just looked really cool to me for some reason.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SickGame said:


> Josh Howard is actually a very smart player (if he had no basketball i.q., he wouldn't be the all-star that he is/so incredibly versatile). Unfortunately, he just seems to get too caught up in the moment and loses sight of thigns.


I'm not surprised that Terry was the driving factor in the clutch, because he's a guard and it's a lot easier for guards to take over then it is for forwards. 

In the end, yes it was a great game by both teams..but I don't really see why we're not allowed to talk about our team after they played a double OT game. Is that a rule or something, that we can only gush on how great the game was and not analyze anything?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.mavtalk.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=006355;p=11

lol, these guys are ridiculous, only lakersground or clutchfans could possibly top this.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Not funny or tasteful.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Also, great game. Game of the year. But I'm so angry that Stat was baited all night for Tech 15 and 16 and that such critical errors were made. I wouldn't say it if we lost. I don't care about refereeing. I'll let it slide, but now that we've won, it's nice to know you got hoodwinked from winning this in first overtime.

Fun game. Yeah. [stupor]


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry, MVP awards are won for a whole season's work. Dirk has had just as impressive a season as Nash and has had greater team success. He's still the MVP in my book.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Helvius said:


> Aw, are the people going to cry about injuries to a team that had their big man massacred by Stackhouse in 2005 and Stoudemire gone the entire 2006 season?
> 
> Jesus Christ. STFU and lose gracefully. Or do you need a camera? This game is later in the year; teams are gearing up for the playoffs and if this game ended in regulation with either team winning, it would not have been a big deal. Because there was two overtimes, because an MVP candidate missed a clutch freethrow a big stage, helps momentum, helps people decide things.
> 
> Reporters aren't computers. They don't look at the Mavs record, divide to, multiply it, add Nowitzki's PER in there and say MVP. They look at the big games that entertain and who was the hero. It's a media contest, nothing more. If the voting was held today, Nash will be MVP, no questions asked. All I'm saying. This game was fun, it was entertaining but because of that, it also holds weight.


You're one to talk about losing gracefully. Should I pull up some of your posts in this thread when the Suns were down? I doubt what you and Cuban were saying, aside from the difference in players' names, was any different.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

myst said:


> No, he is actually a very talented player, not a very smart player. He makes way too many mistakes to be considered a smart player.
> 
> And like I said, I am not calling him dumb, I am saying his basketball IQ is very low.


This is a retarded statement.
You cannot be a very talented and solid player and have a low basketball I.Q.
There is a reason why Stromile Swift isn't a good player though he's incredibly gifted athletically and talented, it's because his I.Q. is considered to be pretty bad.
If you're a good player, your basketball I.Q. is good as you're showing that you can score in various ways, defend well (we're talking about Howard here) and play solid team ball.
He just has mental cramps from time to time.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Jesus Christ. STFU and lose gracefully. Or do you need a camera? This game is later in the year; teams are gearing up for the playoffs and if this game ended in regulation with either team winning, it would not have been a big deal. Because there was two overtimes, because an MVP candidate missed a clutch freethrow a big stage, helps momentum, helps people decide things.



lol wtf are you talkin about, youve been flame bait the last two pages ive read upto...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody whose ever watched both Suns and Mavs play SHOULD know Nash is SIGNIFICANTLY more important to Phx's success than Dirk with Mavs'. So I don't buy the "Nash clinched his 3rd straight MVP title tonight" talk. He clinched a while ago in my mind but I guess tonight was a good way to remind it to EVERYBODY.

DIRK btw still hasn't shown he can get it done on the big stage. He CHOKED big time in the NBA Finals. Tonight AGAIN he repeated that performance for the biggest game of the regular season.

All in all, Nash proves why he's still THE MVP of the league in the best game of the year. My thank you to both teams for providing that show.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> Sorry, MVP awards are won for a whole season's work. Dirk has had just as impressive a season as Nash and has had greater team success. He's still the MVP in my book.


Not really, Phoenix is only trailing Dallas in the standings because Nash missed some games..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marion adds on his impressive defensive play.

Holds McGrady to 8-28 and then in overtime seccesions, frustrates Dirk.

He is quietly becoming a solid canidate for DPOY. Especially since there isn't any stand out defender.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> God it was a great game... Can the Mavs fans and Suns fans just go... "Wow what a great game?" And discuss the GAME. Instead of going back and forth about who was injured and what this game does or doesn't mean?


Exactly, what I was ****ing thinking.

It's getting embarrassing really. I bet some Mavs fans who don't partake in it feel that way too.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Best. game. of. the. season. period.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> BTW nobody may remember this, I think it was in the fourth or the first OT. But Nash had a SICK crossover and just floated into the basket for a layup. It just looked really cool to me for some reason.


Yeah man, it was DIRTY cross. He didn't go around the pick which is really deceptive. Made Howard look foolish.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

From that Mavs board



> Good job letting Nash get the last rebound. You cant even get a rebound from a gay midget to get a put back?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> Sorry, MVP awards are won for a whole season's work. Dirk has had just as impressive a season as Nash and has had greater team success. He's still the MVP in my book.



Yeah, but season ain't over and Phoenix is only 2.5 games behind Dallas. If it ends up that close the "team success" argument doesn't really hold much water.

When the two guys are that close a game like this could have a lot of impact on the vote. Dallas lost at home and at the end of the game Nash made more plays than Dirk. That simple.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Marion adds on his impressive defensive play.
> 
> Holds McGrady to 8-28 and then in overtime seccesions, frustrates Dirk.
> 
> He is quietly becoming a solid canidate for DPOY. Especially since there isn't any stand out defender.


I've always felt he was a top flight defender. 

And this might mean a great deal to the reporters in the MVP discussion, but it shouldn't. It's one game that isn't particularly meaningful in the standings or otherwise.

The MVP is a season award..but I can imagine the self important editorials and monologues by the media now.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Marion's never made an all defensive team?
I find that shocking.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great game! Nash 4 MVP!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Rawse said:


> You're one to talk about losing gracefully. Should I pull up some of your posts in this thread when the Suns were down? I doubt what you and Cuban were saying, aside from the difference in players' names, was any different.


What? Are you kidding me? I congratulated the Mavericks on a successful defensive campaign in the second half, thought the game was over and went to use the bathroom. Came back and Nash hit a three to tie it. And Amare Stoudemire can't catch a ball consistently in the clutch. Sorry.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Marion's never made an all defensive team?
> I find that shocking.



As do I.


Larry Hughes averages 2+ steals for one ****ing season and is crowned All-NBA 1st Defensive
team. 

Marion should make ATLEAST 2nd defensive team in my opinon. The blocks, steals, and rebounds and then he steller defensive work. He has the stats, and the ability, but because
the Suns are not the greatest defensive team, he gets overlooked. Kind of dumb.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone else thought Marion hit Dirks elbow at the end?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's kind of sad that you can't even talk about the game here. 

I'm trying to talk about the game because it was a good game...but people are letting the homers ruin it for them.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

And people wonder why the Mavs get a bad rep as whiners. Dirk was whining after every shot he missed, everytime his man scored on him, everytime he didn't get a call. And Marc Cuban..wow..where to start. I like his enthusiasm, but god is he childish. I think it's embarrassing that the guy at the top of the food chain is the biggest whiner in the organization. Pushing away the camera in disgust? Cmon..grow up.


Anyways, best game of the year. I've lost my voice from all the yelling and screaming I've done, but who cares! Suns win. Nash proves that's he's the most clutch player in the league, and Dirk...well he did have a great game, but he also proved that's he's the biggest whiner in the league.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, my emotion's run through. Felt good after all the nay-saying by a few people in threads today. Either way, congrats. And no, this game shouldn't decide MVP. If it'd been the Mavs winning a 2-OT game, I'd know it'd be a dagger in the heart for Nash instantly.

It's going to hold sway yes. Apologies to all I insulted. Earnestly. I get crazy when games go like that and rivalries or not, it's a bit too much. [/Ameraca off]


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

SickGame said:


> This is a retarded statement.
> *You cannot be a very talented and solid player and have a low basketball I.Q.*
> There is a reason why Stromile Swift isn't a good player though he's incredibly gifted athletically and talented, it's because his I.Q. is considered to be pretty bad.
> If you're a good player, your basketball I.Q. is good as you're showing that you can score in various ways, defend well (we're talking about Howard here) and play solid team ball.
> He just has mental cramps from time to time.



Now THAT is a retarded statement.

He was born with a basketball players size, freak athleticism and thats it. Anyone can stand outside and make a 3-pointer if you have talent. Making a SMART play in overtime, not everyone can do that. Can he make a 3-pointer, can he dunk, can he dribble? Yes. Does he make smart plays? No.


Someone has to be the dumbest player, and it happens to be him. And on a different note, Nash is probably the smartest player in the league.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

JNice said:


> Yeah, but season ain't over and Phoenix is only 2.5 games behind Dallas. If it ends up that close the "team success" argument doesn't really hold much water.
> 
> When the two guys are that close a game like this could have a lot of impact on the vote. Dallas lost at home and at the end of the game Nash made more plays than Dirk. That simple.


So those other two games where Dirk's team came out victorious don't mean anything anymore? His buzzer beater to beat Phoenix earlier in the year doesn't count? These types of games are generally a crapshoot. The better team usually wins but definitely not always. **** happens sometimes.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dunno... Both teams were whining all game including Amare. And they were all whining in the OT's... I think Dirk may have just let out some words that guaranteed a Tech. The refs were pretty good with letting the guys vent. ESPECIALLY since Javie was on the floor it was very surprising. Dirk just let out the wrong words. So it's not that he's a whiner, they all are. He was just stupid for whining in that way during such a crucial time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

myst said:


> Now THAT is a retarded statement.
> 
> He was born with a basketball players size, freak athleticism and thats it. Anyone can stand outside and make a 3-pointer if you have talent. Making a SMART play in overtime, not everyone can do that. Can he make a 3-pointer, can he dunk, can he dribble? Yes. Does he make smart plays? No.
> 
> ...


Is Josh Howard a dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift?

Point blank, yes or no.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> So those other two games where Dirk's team came out victorious don't mean anything anymore? His buzzer beater to beat Phoenix earlier in the year doesn't count? These types of games are generally a crapshoot. The better team usually wins but definitely not always. **** happens sometimes.



get used to it, welcome to BBB. Home of the revisionist homer history.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Is Josh Howard a dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift?
> 
> Point blank, yes or no.


A dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift? I googled "Dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift" and Google went down for two weeks. Crashed all their servers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> get used to it, welcome to BBB. Home of the revisionist homer history.


....


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Again, apologies to everyone. Ugh, feel horrible. 

Smart game; bad rebounding by the Suns made this game tougher than it should have been. Both teams showed they can play crappily at different intervals and still have a shot at a win. This is another game where one mistake or basket decided it.

I look forward to April and hope the hype doesn't ruin the game.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> So those other two games where Dirk's team came out victorious don't mean anything anymore? *His buzzer beater to beat Phoenix earlier in the year doesn't count*? These types of games are generally a crapshoot. The better team usually wins but definitely not always. **** happens sometimes.


Yeah but that wasn't today. Seems to me that mostly what matters around here is 'what have you done for me lately(i.e. yesterday or today)'.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> I dunno... Both teams were whining all game including Amare. And they were all whining in the OT's... I think Dirk may have just let out some words that guaranteed a Tech. The refs were pretty good with letting the guys vent. ESPECIALLY since Javie was on the floor it was very surprising. Dirk just let out the wrong words. So it's not that he's a whiner, they all are. He was just stupid for whining in that way during such a crucial time.


Dirk whined more than anyone in the game. And he doesn't just complain, he constantly throws his arms in disgust. Notice how when Nash disagrees with a call he atleast tries to aproach the refs after to explain his point of view. Dirk never does that. It's just a constant barrage of screaming. 

It may not seem like much, but that can persuade the refs in their calls, and make the difference between a win and a loss. Kind of like Dirk's technical in tonights game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

To be honest, I don't watch Stromile Swift play so I can't answer that.

I can't remember the last time I saw Grizzlies game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> And people wonder why the Mavs get a bad rep as whiners. Dirk was whining after every shot he missed, everytime his man scored on him, everytime he didn't get a call. And Marc Cuban..wow..where to start. I like his enthusiasm, but god is he childish. I think it's embarrassing that the guy at the top of the food chain is the biggest whiner in the organization. Pushing away the camera in disgust? Cmon..grow up.
> 
> 
> Anyways, best game of the year. I've lost my voice from all the yelling and screaming I've done, but who cares! Suns win. Nash proves that's he's the most clutch player in the league, and Dirk...well he did have a great game, but he also proved that's he's the biggest whiner in the league.



lol ok, how about all of the shots of D`antoni shaking his head? Or Nash arguing to the refs? It goes both ways son. And I doubt he pushed it away in disgust, his team lost a big emotional game. If youve ever had a big letdown Im sure youd understand.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Chaos said:


> Yeah but that wasn't today. Seems to me that mostly what matters around here is 'what have you done for me lately(i.e. yesterday or today)'.


No, no, it's just "today" with them.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Dirk whined more than anyone in the game. And he doesn't just complain, he constantly throws his arms in disgust. Notice how when Nash disagrees with a call he atleast tries to aproach the refs after to explain his point of view. Dirk never does that. It's just a constant barrage of screaming.
> 
> It may not seem like much, but that can persuade the refs in their calls, and make the difference between a win and a loss. Kind of like Dirk's technical in tonights game.


lmao oh man here we go.. anyone else besides me see several of the suns in the refs faces? But then again I guess kid is right cause Dirk leads the league in techs cause hes always in the refs faces and never EVER tries to explain his point of view after the fact. Good call


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

VeN said:


> lol ok, how about all of the shots of D`antoni shaking his head? Or Nash arguing to the refs? It goes both ways son. And I doubt he pushed it away in disgust, his team lost a big emotional game. If youve ever had a big letdown Im sure youd understand.


I understand you wanting to defend your team, but enough with the excuses. Marc Cubcan is a grown man. He owns the franchise and therefore represents the team whether he likes it or not. There is a reason Dallas is labeled as a bunch of whiners, and a lot of it has to do with the way Marc Cubcan acts.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> It's kind of sad that you can't even talk about the game here.
> 
> I'm trying to talk about the game because it was a good game...but people are letting the homers ruin it for them.


Personally I felt like I was watching the 2005 Suns all over again. They're never going to take a seven game series from the current incarnation of the Spurs or Mavs the way they play on the defensive glass sometimes. Kurt Thomas REALLY needs some more burn when Dampier is on the floor, he just killed us.

Terry seems to be incredibly clutch against the Suns, I don't know how much he is against other teams but I think he needs to be the one who has the ball in those clutch situations. Guys jumper is just silky smooth.

Also, Amare needs the ball more until the Mavs prove they can stop him. He has had several of these big games against them going all the way back to 2004.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Dirk whined more than anyone in the game. And he doesn't just complain, he constantly throws his arms in disgust. Notice how when Nash disagrees with a call he atleast tries to aproach the refs after to explain his point of view. Dirk never does that. It's just a constant barrage of screaming.
> 
> It may not seem like much, but that can persuade the refs in their calls, and make the difference between a win and a loss. Kind of like Dirk's technical in tonights game.


Still not as bad as Tim Duncan

But yah games like this, and come playoff time, players shouldn't be looking for fouls. Missed calls are expected, and sometimes one teams get more missed called than the other.

Tonight, Dallas lost this game themselves. They lose to the 2nd best team in the league, and need to look back and see what they can do better the next time they play. End.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

myst said:


> To be honest, I don't watch Stromile Swift play so I can't answer that.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw Grizzlies game.


So then, you don't have a decent enough scope of NBA players to be throwing out pejoratives like that.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh. They won the game with both teams playing bad. It's a single game but don't go one way with saying it doesn't matter and then swing it another way saying that the team that won it can't win >_<.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ....


what? am I wrong? Dirk hits a game winnin shot to beat the suns one game and theres no "choke" bs goin on, but the Mavs play off as a whole the next game and here we go with the choke crap again. Cause homers dont watch the whole game, like the numerous times Dirk schooled "mr. all defence marion" over and over. Scoring 13-15 pts in a quarter alone. Thats how it always is on these boards. No one mentions Dirk helped bring them back from down 16. While Nash missed shots and turned the ball over.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

*The EAST will Win!*

Great friggin game, Nash is unbelievable ... 
The West Playoffs are gonna be the bomb, the road to the championship will be tough ... teams like Mavs, Suns, Spurs, Rockets, Lakers will all beat up on each other for long series while the EAST will be well rested and win the championship. Keep on beating up on each other West teams, the Championship will be coming to Toronto!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> A dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift? I googled "Dumber basketball player than Stromile Swift" and Google went down for two weeks. Crashed all their servers.


I actually did typed in "Dumbest Basketball Player" with google and pressed "I'm Feeling Lucky", I ended up with this youtube clip:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aA20dKc3kK8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aA20dKc3kK8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

To the victor goes the spoils. Later in the season, closer to the actual award matters. But I'd vote for Nowitzki now that the emotion is done.

I will however say, that since it's subjective/media based, tonight was not favorable due to Nowitzki's attitude.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I understand you wanting to defend your team, but enough with the excuses. Marc Cubcan is a grown man. He owns the franchise and therefore represents the team whether he likes it or not. There is a reason Dallas is labeled as a bunch of whiners, and a lot of it has to do with the way Marc Cubcan acts.


Not makign excuses for him, I really dont like seeing too much of his antics or his blog. Just saying I understand why he did what he did, like when Dirk knocked over the exercise bike in the finals last season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I actually did typed in "Dumbest Basketball Player" with google and pressed "I'm Feeling Lucky", I ended up with this youtube clip:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aA20dKc3kK8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aA20dKc3kK8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Did it really come up with that? That is one of the funniest clips I've ever seen


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Arclite said:


> Personally I felt like I was watching the 2005 Suns all over again. They're never going to take a seven game series from the current incarnation of the Spurs or Mavs the way they play on the defensive glass sometimes. Kurt Thomas REALLY needs some more burn when Dampier is on the floor, he just killed us.
> 
> Terry seems to be incredibly clutch against the Suns, I don't know how much he is against other teams but I think he needs to be the one who has the ball in those clutch situations. Guys jumper is just silky smooth.
> 
> Also, Amare needs the ball more until the Mavs prove they can stop him. He has had several of these big games against them going all the way back to 2004.



Yeah, Terry generally controls the ball in the clutch as well he should. Pressure situations are always defined by the guard play and I'm glad we have a guy like him on our side. He's levelheaded and can penetrate and shoot. That's who needs the ball in the clutch, not Dirk. Dirk is reliable for final shot situations, but Terry is the guy who will get you to that point.

And yeah, Amare just powers through whatever cookie dough defense we try to throw at him. He's such a force, and teams without a great man interior defender are going to feel it the worst from him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game should shut Dallas fans for a while. They went 1 series farther than the Suns last season(thanks to no AMARE) yet like to pretend their team owns 'em or something.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Whos stands and falls will be decided in the playoffs. All I can say is that was a great game tonight and I really hope these two teams meet in a seven game series.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> Did it really come up with that? That is one of the funniest clips I've ever seen


I'm serious, try it

George Takei owns


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> what? am I wrong? Dirk hits a game winnin shot to beat the suns one game and theres no "choke" bs goin on, but the Mavs play off as a whole the next game and here we go with the choke crap again. Cause homers dont watch the whole game, like the numerous times Dirk schooled "mr. all defence marion" over and over. Scoring 13-15 pts in a quarter alone. Thats how it always is on these boards. No one mentions Dirk helped bring them back from down 16. While Nash missed shots and turned the ball over.


That was a co-sign...I agreed.

And like I said earlier...I don't know how many definitive statements either way can be made after a two-OT two point game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm a Heat fan that dislikes the Mavs, but seeing the Suns have almost everything go their way, only to win by 2 in 2 OTs is not a good thing for them IMO. Just wait till Dallas is healthy. [email protected] I can see him pulling a Rodman and kicking a cameraman if they don't win it all this year. Great game!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> This game should shut Dallas fans for a while. They went 1 series farther than the Suns last season(thanks to no AMARE) yet like to pretend their teams owns 'em or something.


lolol


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> That was a co-sign...I agreed.
> 
> And like I said earlier...I don't know how many definitive statements either way can be made after a two-OT two point game.


I think coming back from 16 points in the 4th quarter makes a pretty big statement: Dallas isn't as invincible as people make them out to be.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> I think coming back from 16 points in the 4th quarter makes a pretty big statement: Dallas isn't as invincible as people make them out to be.


But we came back from a big deficit too.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm a Heat fan that dislikes the Mavs, *but seeing the Suns have almost everything go their way, only to win by 2 in 2 OTs is not a good thing for them IMO*. Just wait till Dallas is healthy. [email protected] I can see him pulling a Rodman and kicking a cameraman if they don't win it all this year. Great game!


What's not good is you watching the game and coming out believing everything went Phx's way. What abt all those off. rebounds they gave up?? 

Overall, Phx had a great 1st qtr, 2nd+3rd qtr completely belong to Dallas while Phx came back to own 4th+OT. At the end of the day both teams performed at the same level.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2007)

Stressful yet amazing game. The Suns could have easily won this game in regulation if they had a handle on those offensive rebounds and actually played in the third quarter. Dampiar killed us with his second and third attempts yet the Suns came through. Dirk chocked, once again, soliciting Nash as MVP. What I don't understand is why Dirk did not jump forward into Marion and initiate the contact on that last play. Two easy FT and triple overtime, but knowing Dirk, he would have missed those FT as well. Much props to the Mavs but I think the Suns really proved something tonight.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Stressful yet amazing game. The Suns could have easily won this game in regulation if they had a handle on those offensive rebounds and actually played in the third quarter. Dampiar killed us with his second and third attempts yet the Suns came through. Dirk chocked, once again, soliciting Nash as MVP. What I don't understand is why Dirk did not jump forward into Marion and initiate the contact on that last play. Two easy FT and triple overtime, but knowing Dirk, he would have missed those FT as well. Much props to the Mavs but I think the Suns really proved something tonight.


The way Dirk shoots FTs when the game is on the line, I'd rather him take that jumpshot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know Dirk was this bad of a choke to you guys. You wonder how he breathes in his sleep reading this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I still feel Dallas is the better team, but they did choke this away, and PHX came though when it mattered most. I noticed their defense was all over the place, and Dallas was just turning the ball over way too many times. Missed oppertunities all the time, and PHX took care of business in OT.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

holy ****. i cant believe i missed this one. and i was planning to watch it at my buddy's hdtv, until he decided to leave and go to the gym. and me being the schmuck that i am, i follow. its a damn good thing theres gonna be a replay at midnight tonight and my friend is gonna record it for me with his dvr. or tommorow at the office, im gonna be one hella nasty dude.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DuMa said:


> holy ****. i cant believe i missed this one. and i was planning to watch it at my buddy's hdtv, until he decided to leave and go to the gym. and me being the schmuck that i am, i follow. its a damn good thing theres gonna be a replay at midnight tonight and my friend is gonna record it for me with his dvr. or tommorow at the office, im gonna be one hella nasty dude.



lol

Says the thread starter......


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Wow, I didn't know Dirk was this bad of a choke to you guys. You wonder how he breathes in his sleep reading this.


breathe right nasal strips.
and if he stops breathing, hasselhoff is there to give him CPR


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I still feel Dallas is the better team, but they did choke this away, and PHX came though when it mattered most. I noticed their defense was all over the place, and Dallas was just turning the ball over way too many times. Missed oppertunities all the time, and PHX took care of business in OT.



I still fail to see how Dallas choked this away. If anythin the valid argument would be that PHX almost choked it away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DuMa said:


> holy ****. i cant believe i missed this one. and i was planning to watch it at my buddy's hdtv, until he decided to leave and go to the gym. and me being the schmuck that i am, i follow. its a damn good thing theres gonna be a replay at midnight tonight and my friend is gonna record it for me with his dvr. or tommorow at the office, im gonna be one hella nasty dude.



It'll probably be heavily edited for "time constraints." But next week or soon, they might put it on ESPN classic in full.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think one thing this game proves is that the Mavs were VERY lucky not to face Amare in last years playoffs. They simply have no answer for him... and essentially resorted to floppery in a desperate attempt to contain him. Amare got charged for two offensive fouls in OT and he barely even moved his arms... I mean is he supposed to hold the ball between his knees and keep his arms at his sides? Stackhouse's flop was just disgusting... he ran right at Amare and then when Amare pivoted he flew to the floor. The irony though is that Amare had EVERY reason to go nuts and get a tech while the person who does get a tech is Nowitzki. The end of the game really reminded me a lot of two years ago when the Suns finished off the Mavs in the playoffs and Nowitzki went banana's on Terry. One thing is for sure I've never seen Nash lose his composure at the end of a game and get a stupid tech or blow up at a teammate. 

Anyways it was a crazy game.. Suns got really out hustled for a lot of it... especially on the glass.. but still pulled it out.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I understand the people saying its just one game, and I would usually agree with them

....but 

I actually compare this to the Heat/Pistons game last regular season....where the Pistons were up big, and Wade got 17 straight points to win the game....

to me, this is a momemtum changer. The definition of a momemtum changer....Dallas needs to win in Pheonix to take this bravado back...they cant lose two straight to Pheonix going into the playoffs, especially with the way they lost this one. That would be a huge hit confidence wise


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Amare hasn't looked good lately. I know he scored 41, but he didn't look too good doing it. He wasn't getting up off the floor that much, and he gave up 11 offensive rebounds to Dampier which is inexcusable. I think that was the worst 41 point game I've ever seen. His defense was really atrocious and I'm worried his legs may be getting fatigued.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I understand the people saying its just one game, and I would usually agree with them
> 
> ....but
> 
> ...


Playoff series' swing worse than this, you as a heat fan are a prime witness to this. 

I'm not worried because we're a great team, and we're not easily rattled off of one loss, just as they weren't rattled after losing to us in that game awhile back. To this point we appear to be two evenly matched teams, so there's no room/reason to be particularly nervous after this game. Like I said, if there was a playoff game we'd be right back at their throat the next game. 

People overrate how "momentum" actually shifts the tide of a matchup between two teams. It seems that way in the moment, but the next time they meet there will be a good deal of time from tonight. Momentum is only a factor in-game, not game to game IMO.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

VeN said:


> I still fail to see how Dallas choked this away. If anythin the valid argument would be that PHX almost choked it away.


It was more like Dirk choked it away, with his missed FT in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Really good game tonight. Nash was a boss and Amare was pretty ridiculous. 41 points on 16-19. Good response by the Suns, and this game didn't seal any MVP award because these two teams play again this year, and if Dallas wins, they'll win the season series 3-1. 

People need to stop hating on Dirk too. If he chokes so much, Dwyane Wade wouldn't have been the only player in the league to get the best of him last year. He sent both Tim Duncan and Steve Nash home last year, and outperformed both of them in crunchtime when it mattered.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

cima said:


> Amare hasn't looked good lately. I know he scored 41, but he didn't look too good doing it. He wasn't getting up off the floor that much, and he gave up 11 offensive rebounds to Dampier which is inexcusable. I think that was the worst 41 point game I've ever seen. His defense was really atrocious and I'm worried his legs may be getting fatigued.



I don't think it was fatigue. 

Moreso, uninspired. He has been playing like this lately, just really calm on the defensive
end, which wasn't the case in the begining of the season.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

cima said:


> Amare hasn't looked good lately. I know he scored 41, but he didn't look too good doing it. He wasn't getting up off the floor that much, and he gave up 11 offensive rebounds to Dampier which is inexcusable. I think that was the worst 41 point game I've ever seen. His defense was really atrocious and I'm worried his legs may be getting fatigued.


hes the only sun to play in all their regular season games so far. hows that for a mind****


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't think it was fatigue.
> 
> Moreso, uninspired. He has been playing like this lately, just really calm on the defensive
> end, which wasn't the case in the begining of the season.


he wasn't getting up though. even on his dunks, they weren't amare dunks, they were just like okay i'm gonna hop a little bit and throw it down. giving up 11 o rebounds tells me something, and not that he's just failing to box his man out...


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

DuMa said:


> hes the only sun to play in all their regular season games so far. hows that for a mind****


yeah i saw that, pretty crazy when you think about it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It was more like Dirk choked it away, with his missed FT in the 4th quarter.


riiiight... 1 missed free throw = 6 pts with almost two possessions left

math is fun !


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Really good game tonight. Nash was a boss and Amare was pretty ridiculous. 41 points on 16-19. Good response by the Suns, and this game didn't seal any MVP award because these two teams play again this year, and if Dallas wins, they'll win the season series 3-1.
> 
> People need to stop hating on Dirk too. If he chokes so much, Dwyane Wade wouldn't have been the only player in the league to get the best of him last year. He sent both Tim Duncan and Steve Nash home last year, and outperformed both of them in crunchtime when it mattered.


Totally Agree. Great post.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I know a lot of Mav fans will brush this away and still point to last seasons win in the playoffs against the Suns to say why they have the edge... but I ask you this have the Mavs beaten the Suns in the playoffs when they have Amare? The answer is no... and if you think Amare isn't a huge factor then you obviously have never seen him play against the Mavericks who simply cannot guard him.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I know a lot of Mav fans will brush this away and still point to last seasons win in the playoffs against the Suns to say why they have the edge... but I ask you this have the Mavs beaten the Suns in the playoffs when they have Amare? The answer is no... and if you think Amare isn't a huge factor then you obviously have never seen him play against the Mavericks who simply cannot guard him.


Well the season series is 2-1 for the Mavs right now, and they only lost this game by 2 in a double overtime.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I know a lot of Mav fans will brush this away and still point to last seasons win in the playoffs against the Suns to say why they have the edge... but I ask you this have the Mavs beaten the Suns in the playoffs when they have Amare? The answer is no... and if you think Amare isn't a huge factor then you obviously have never seen him play against the Mavericks who simply cannot guard him.


the spurs have beaten amare in the playoffs though and the suns have got to play them in the semis so this whole "mavs vs suns" thing might be moot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> I know a lot of Mav fans will brush this away and still point to last seasons win in the playoffs against the Suns to say why they have the edge... but I ask you this have the Mavs beaten the Suns in the playoffs when they have Amare? The answer is no... and if you think Amare isn't a huge factor then you obviously have never seen him play against the Mavericks who simply cannot guard him.



Yeah, he did come up huge...but you guys only won by two. In double-OT. You guys didn't thump us by 30 or anything.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that it's a new year and the dynamics have changed completely. I'd take Dallas in a series over the Suns right now (and everyone else for that matter) but the Suns do have Amare, and the Suns team that the Mavericks beat last year didn't. The Mavericks team that the Suns (with Amare) beat two years ago wasn't near as cohesive as this Mavericks team, and guys like Josh Howard have come a long way. Personnel changes all across the board really aside from the main characters. So it's really a new year and could go either way. It would be an amazing series I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

What's with all this Dirk is a choker crap I applaud Dirk for even staying in the game, check out his mins. 56:47 I knew that he didn't rest the in the 2nd half and in the overtimes. The guy was super fatigue you can tell when his shots got shorter and shorter. Reffing wasn't that great for either side, I saw one play where Amare drags Stackhouse down but they didn't call it, and I saw a call where Terry should've gotten a charge but didn't call it.

This game didn't define anything yet, it was bigger for PHX then DAL, after this game I think people will get off their back w/ the whole 70 wins record deal. Great game though heart pounding. We really need both Devean and Devin though our players were fatigued no doubt 3 games in 4 nights thats hard on any team.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why run that play for Barbosa? Im not the smartest guy in the world, but I'd have gotten the ball to Nash there.


Barbosa has hit on a lot of buzzer beater set plays this season.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> And the people calling Dirk a choke mustve forgotten that J in Marion's face.


I remember that as well as I remember Marion blocking him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i despise the Suns and am not a huge fan of the Mavs....
BUT 
this was a great game, good day to be an NBA fan


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

cima said:


> he wasn't getting up though. even on his dunks, they weren't amare dunks, they were just like okay i'm gonna hop a little bit and throw it down. giving up 11 o rebounds tells me something, and not that he's just failing to box his man out...


I noticed it too. But reading the post game comments from D'Antoni just now and he said that Amare was having issues with a bit of a sore back / cramps so that explains it. I had thought it could be his legs, but I understand how it could effect him if his back was bothering him.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

great game tonight, nba baby!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

rdm2 said:


> I noticed it too. But reading the post game comments from D'Antoni just now and he said that Amare was having issues with a bit of a sore back / cramps so that explains it. I had thought it could be his legs, but I understand how it could effect him if his back was bothering him.


With his surgeries it puts a strain on surrounding muscles... being out of action for a long time then putting your body through the kind of punishment night in night out in a NBA season is bound to cause muscle fatigue and problems like that. Amare won't be 100% all of the time for another 4 months at least... surgeries like that take about a year to recover fully.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

tempe85 said:


> I think one thing this game proves is that the Mavs were VERY lucky not to face Amare in last years playoffs. They simply have no answer for him... and essentially resorted to floppery in a desperate attempt to contain him. Amare got charged for two offensive fouls in OT and he barely even moved his arms... I mean is he supposed to hold the ball between his knees and keep his arms at his sides? Stackhouse's flop was just disgusting... he ran right at Amare and then when Amare pivoted he flew to the floor. The irony though is that Amare had EVERY reason to go nuts and get a tech while the person who does get a tech is Nowitzki. The end of the game really reminded me a lot of two years ago when the Suns finished off the Mavs in the playoffs and Nowitzki went banana's on Terry. One thing is for sure I've never seen Nash lose his composure at the end of a game and get a stupid tech or blow up at a teammate.
> 
> Anyways it was a crazy game.. Suns got really out hustled for a lot of it... especially on the glass.. but still pulled it out.


I've seen Nash get a few techs late in the game in the playoffs on a handful of occasions but they were all kind of situations you have to do that as a leader.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Pretty disgusting to see the Mavericks not execute at the end of the game and not commit defensively. There is no excuse to lose when you get 27 offensive rebounds, but that's exactly why Phoenix will not get a title shot - they're too soft inside. 

Great game by Nash.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh...

and Dirk didn't choke at the end, he was just selfish. That ball had to be moved to Croshere for a wide open or possible extra pass to Stackhouse. These are the little things that Dirk improved on to make him an elite player. Why he regressed in that particular situation, I don't know.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I really hope the Rockets can get to the standard that these teams show continuously.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some people really need to get their emotions right. As good as it was, it was one freakin game in March, not a game seven in the Western Conference Finals. There's absolutely no need to act like the Mavs would beat the Suns anytime they play each other. Anyone can beat anybody in this league on a given night, so let's be a little more realistic. If those two met in the playoffs again, would you expect a sweep ? Don't think so.

The Mavs are not invincible, neither are the Suns. Both teams have a lot to work on to get ready for the playoffs, just like any other team that has high expectations. Both were far away from playing a perfect game. 

I'm sure many Suns fans aren't exactly happy about the fact that Amare and Steve Nash did most of the scoring while Marion, Diaw and Bell were kept relatively quiet for most of the game. Amare averaged 37 PPG in the series against the Spurs two years ago and Phoenix still didn't manage to win. Just like the Mavs can't coast through games all the time and let the mental and defensive letdowns happen.

But still, there's way too much hating in here. One game doesn't make or break an MVP and one game at this stage of the year doesn't mean that the other 81 games are meaningless.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

This game is such a perfect example of why the East has a great chance to win another title this year. The team that makes the Finals from the East is likely going to have a much, much easier time making it then the team that goes in from the West that will likely have to play 3 very competitive and long series. 

The Heat didn't even have to play a single game 7 last year.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

i dont know what was worse, the refs, the dirty plays, or the rampant flopping. and to think bruce bowen and manu ginobili werent even on the court! i guess every team does the same crap, too bad the spurs are the only ones that get criticized for it (oh wait, they are the only ones with championships, now i understand the hate... just like wade, goes from being super tough guy, wins a chip, and all of a sudden he is flopper supreme... i guess when losers do the same crap its exciting, when champs do it its unfair. makes sense


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

maradro said:


> i dont know what was worse, the refs, the dirty plays, or the rampant flopping. and to think bruce bowen and manu ginobili werent even on the court! i guess every team does the same crap, too bad the spurs are the only ones that get criticized for it (oh wait, they are the only ones with championships, now i understand the hate... just like wade, goes from being super tough guy, wins a chip, and all of a sudden he is flopper supreme... i guess when losers do the same crap its exciting, when champs do it its unfair. makes sense


There's a whole wrong with the game, and a whole lot right with it.

As fans, we can either cheer or sit down and boycott.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

VeN said:


> I still fail to see how Dallas choked this away. If anythin the valid argument would be that PHX almost choked it away.


Umm how about blowing a 10 point lead in the last couple minutes of the game, Dirk missing the game sealing freethrow, Josh Howard fouling one of the best 3 point shooters, and freethrow shooters, and Dallas's inability to grab a rebound and stop Nash from hitting the game tieing 3 pointer all in the final seconds of the game? The Suns scored 10 points in 52 seconds to tie the game.

Thats what I mean by choked it away. And in overtime, letting Amare get 3 straight baskets, Jason "im going to be an idiot and get called for a avoidable charge" Terry, and him not being able to hold his dribble by slipping. Unable to imbound the ball, and get another turnover by a sneaky play by Nash. Everytime Dallas went down the court, they failed to score on several IMPORTANT plays. And lost it.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Umm how about blowing a 10 point lead in the last couple minutes of the game, Dirk missing the game sealing freethrow, Josh Howard fouling one of the best 3 point shooters, and freethrow shooters, and Dallas's inability to grab a rebound and stop Nash from hitting the game tieing 3 pointer all in the final seconds of the game? The Suns scored 10 points in 52 seconds to tie the game.
> 
> Thats what I mean by choked it away. And in overtime, letting Amare get 3 straight baskets, Jason "im going to be an idiot and get called for a avoidable charge" Terry, and him not being able to hold his dribble by slipping. Unable to imbound the ball, and get another turnover by a sneaky play by Nash. Everytime Dallas went down the court, they failed to score on several IMPORTANT plays. And lost it.


Good points. Dallas choked big time, especially failing to get that rebound at the end.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

mippo said:


> This game is such a perfect example of why the East has a great chance to win another title this year. The team that makes the Finals from the East is likely going to have a much, much easier time making it then the team that goes in from the West that will likely have to play 3 very competitive and long series.
> 
> The Heat didn't even have to play a single game 7 last year.


I worry about the same thing with the teams from the West.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All I can say his how did Sun win this game. I thought it is over once I saw Dallas leading by 10 with only a minute left to play.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Theonee said:


> All I can say his how did Sun win this game. I thought it is over once I saw Dallas leading by 10 with only a minute left to play.


steve nash happened.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the mavs pretty much handed this game to the suns...

two big missed free throws (dirk and howard), and the biggest one was probably fouling nash when he was shooting a three...

I think the mavs got caught up in the atmosphere...

I knew this game would go to double overtime even before it began, this late in the season both these teams were going to play like they had something to prove....


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

O2K said:


> I knew this game would go to double overtime even before it began


yeah right lol


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

essbee said:


> yeah right lol



i actually did, i told a couple of my friends that it would go to double overtime, because everyone was watching it at a friends house and i had school, i told them i'd make it for the 2nd overtime....

but the outcome wasn't what i expected.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

DuMa said:


> steve nash happened.


inexperience happened


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> What's with all this Dirk is a choker crap I applaud Dirk for even staying in the game, check out his mins. 56:47 I knew that he didn't rest the in the 2nd half and in the overtimes. The guy was super fatigue you can tell when his shots got shorter and shorter. Reffing wasn't that great for either side, I saw one play where Amare drags Stackhouse down but they didn't call it, and I saw a call where Terry should've gotten a charge but didn't call it.
> 
> This game didn't define anything yet, it was bigger for PHX then DAL, after this game I think people will get off their back w/ the whole 70 wins record deal. Great game though heart pounding. We really need both Devean and Devin though our players were fatigued no doubt 3 games in 4 nights thats hard on any team.


wow, finally a real post, gj man.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Theonee said:


> All I can say his how did Sun win this game. I thought it is over once I saw Dallas leading by 10 with only a minute left to play.



I watched 3 minutes of the first quarter, turned off the tv and bet my friend 50 dollars the suns would win, just based on the officiating.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> inexperience happened


Debatable.

Avery's preached 'finishing' all season, and it was obvious that they made some bonehead plays down the stretch. The Suns showed more composure imo.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm upset about the loss, but it was a helluva fun game to watch. One thing should be clear to Suns fans after that game though: when the Mavs are playing on both ends, they can't be stopped (see 3rd quarter). When they let Amare run layup drills, they can. We'll see who shows up in the playoffs.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> inexperience happened


on whos part? dirk missed the most important free throw of his season and he has plenty of experience. Had he hit the free throw this thread would only be 4 pages long filled with dirk for MVP comments instead of mr. Nash getting all the respect. 

Dirk choked, nash didnt. end of story.


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

VeN said:


> inexperience happened


?
They have experience. They simply choked.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

cadarn said:


> I watched 3 minutes of the first quarter, turned off the tv and bet my friend 50 dollars the suns would win, just based on the officiating.


Are you on crack? The Suns had to overcome the refs the whole game.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I'm upset about the loss, but it was a helluva fun game to watch. One thing should be clear to Suns fans after that game though: when the Mavs are playing on both ends, they can't be stopped (see 3rd quarter). When they let Amare run layup drills, they can. We'll see who shows up in the playoffs.


In that 3rd quarter the Suns weren't playing well and the refs were handing the game over. That can happen to any team in the league at home.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Pretty disgusting to see the Mavericks not execute at the end of the game and not commit defensively. There is no excuse to lose when you get 27 offensive rebounds, but that's exactly why Phoenix will not get a title shot - they're too soft inside.
> 
> Great game by Nash.


How do you explain their playoff runs the last 2 years then? I guess they shouldn't have been able to beat all those teams in 7 game series with rosters that weren't nearly as good.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

How is Dallas inexpirenced?

They made the finals last season with virtually the same roster. They've already won 52 games this year. They are 10-3 in games decided by 3 points or less.

I really don't see where you got this one..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> How is Dallas inexpirenced?
> 
> They made the finals last season with virtually the same roster. They've already won 52 games this year. They are 10-3 in games decided by 3 points or less.
> 
> I really don't see where you got this one..


...but they lost last night. Isn't that all that matters?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Heh. Yep, one regular season game and all of a sudden every characteristic we know is suddenly vanquished.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Mavs made the boneheaded mistake of thinking the game was over when it wasn't.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Heh. Yep, one regular season game and all of a sudden every characteristic we know is suddenly vanquished.


That's how it goes. You know Boozer and Okur are now soft stiffs since Dhow dropped 30 on them. And Howard's the best PF barnone now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tim Cowlishaw thinks there's more to come.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> In that 3rd quarter the Suns weren't playing well and the refs were handing the game over. That can happen to any team in the league at home.


...No. First of all, don't tell a Mavs fan what bad officiating is. We see enough of it. Secondly, the Suns were executing their offense the same exact way they had been all game. The picks were in the same spots, but the Mavs clogged openings and had better pick and roll defense. Mavs' defense gave them the lead. Lack of it lost them the game.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

mavs are no way inexperienced. they are ripe for a championship. hell they should have won last year if not for a guy named wade. their loss in the finals shouldve had made them even more hungry this year. and it has showed for the most part of this season. but this game they lost wasnt because of inexperience. it was just because the suns got the best of them. same way that the mavs got the best of the suns a few days after christmas.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> What's not good is you watching the game and coming out believing everything went Phx's way. What abt all those off. rebounds they gave up??
> 
> Overall, Phx had a great 1st qtr, 2nd+3rd qtr completely belong to Dallas while Phx came back to own 4th+OT. At the end of the day both teams performed at the same level.


Down the stretch, they got the calls. Dirk got fouled 2 times in the last minutes and neither was called. And they've made a habit of giving up offensive rebounds, luck or not.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Down the stretch, they got the calls. Dirk got fouled 2 times in the last minutes and neither was called.


The problem with Dirk is he has a habit of - I won't say flopping - but you know it when you see it...he's weak in that way, can't hold his form when he drives or goes up offensively or defensively without getting knocked off his moorings.

It happens to a lot of thinner guys, but he's skilled enough to be the focal point of the offense and you see that in his game. Not a knock on him, just a fact that the refs darn sure know about - they're not going to call it every time he stumbles.

Not even Cuban has that much money... :biggrin:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

The problem with dirk is that his form is so damn awkward on his layups and close to the basket finishes that it's hard to tell when he's getting fouled, because even when he's NOT getting fouled his arms are flailing and he often ends up far under the basket like he's out of control.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> ...No. First of all, don't tell a Mavs fan what bad officiating is. We see enough of it. Secondly, the Suns were executing their offense the same exact way they had been all game. The picks were in the same spots, but the Mavs clogged openings and had better pick and roll defense. Mavs' defense gave them the lead. Lack of it lost them the game.


Thats the thing, the Suns didn't respond on the offensive end, they didn't raise their battle level. On top of that, there was about the same amount of contact on both ends of the floor by the defenders of both teams, but lo and behold only one team got calls. It was looking like a lakers game @ staples center.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Down the stretch, they got the calls. Dirk got fouled 2 times in the last minutes and neither was called. And they've made a habit of giving up offensive rebounds, luck or not.


I'd agree if you completely forget about 3 of the 4 quarters in regulation.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

essbee said:


> The problem with dirk is that his form is so damn awkward on his layups and close to the basket finishes that it's hard to tell when he's getting fouled, because even when he's NOT getting fouled his arms are flailing and he often ends up far under the basket like he's out of control.


It doesn't help to be a massive whiner like he is.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dirk gets a ****load of badcalls going his way, do not try to deny that, just about every game he gets 1 or 2 calls at least on weak fade-away jumpshots despite fading away from the defender and the defender just standing straight up with a hand up.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Dirk gets a ****load of badcalls going his way, do not try to deny that, just about every game he gets 1 or 2 calls at least on weak fade-away jumpshots despite fading away from the defender and the defender just standing straight up with a hand up.


Amare gets his share too, what's your point?
Every superstar does.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Dirk gets a ****load of badcalls going his way, do not try to deny that, just about every game he gets 1 or 2 calls at least on weak fade-away jumpshots despite fading away from the defender and the defender just standing straight up with a hand up.


Great shooters who can create their own shots are always getting fouled on their jumpshot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the bigger a player is physically, the less calls go his way. In 50-50 calls the smaller player always get the benefit of the doubt.

Im not just saying that because of Yao.

I feel PG stars tend to get more calls go their way than a Dirk.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

God bless Amareca..


----------

